# Comfort Colors By Chouinard



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

This men’s heavyweight cotton T-shirt, style 1717, is made of 6.1-ounce ringspun cotton that has been garment dyed for extra softness. It features set-in sleeves, ribbed collar, and double-needle top-stitched neckline and armholes. The sleeve and bottom hems also are double stitched for extra durability. The neck also is twill taped from shoulder to shoulder. 

Sizes range from small to 3XL. It is stocked in more than 80 fashion colors. Custom colors are available with a minimum order. Any color can be matched from a business card or fabric swatch. Color proofs are generally turned in one day for approval.

For more information, contact Comfort Colors By Chouinard at (802) 485-8600; email: [email protected]: or go to Welcome to Comfort Colors at Dyehouse.com.


----------

